
IPad flies past Android in Web browsing usage share - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/07/01/ipad-flies-past-android-in-web-browsing-usage-share/
======
c1sc0
I was absolutely baffled last week when I found out a full 50% of mobile
traffic is coming from iPads on our servers.

